# Apache stopped per site access logging after turnover



## kjpetrie (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a strange problem with Apache 2.4. The last time the per-site access logs were turned over it's stopped using them and started directing all access logs to /var/log/httpd-access.log instead, leaving the per site logs with just the line:

```
Feb 10 10:00:14 sharedserver newsyslog[6834]: logfile turned over due to size>100K
```
 (or whichever date the log rotated) as their sole content.

Restarting Apache seems to have corrected the problem for now, but it makes me wonder whether `logrotate` has stopped signalling processes or Apache 2.4.41 has stopped responding to the signal.

The problem is present on two different jails with separate installs of Apache.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2020)

kjpetrie said:


> but it makes me wonder whether  logrotate has stopped signalling processes or Apache 2.4.41 has stopped responding to the signal.


That's something you would have configured yourself. It doesn't rotate the logs by default, it's left up to you to configure it. 

And log rotation is typically done with newsyslog(8), not logrotate (which is a Linux tool).


----------



## kjpetrie (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, you're right. I was working from memory and forgot the rotation script has different names on different systems.

However, I suspect the basic issue remains as described in other respects. I thought I'd posted a hypothesis as an update but that doesn't seem to be in my post now. The answer I suggested was that I had configured newsyslog to rotate the files using their real location, but had pointed Apache to them via a symbolic link, meaning when newsyslog flagged the change to Apache the latter didn't recognise the path as one of its own logs. I'll watch to see whether things work as they should at the next rotation now I've corrected Apache's conf to write to the real files directly.


----------

